# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haarverzorging in de winter - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Verzorging van droog haar in de winter* 

Droog haar is erg kwetsbaar. In de winter lijdt ons haar onder de barre weersomstandigheden én onder de warme, droge lucht in huis. 
Droog haar heeft zowel een laag vetgehalte als een laag vochtgehalte. Droog haar wordt onder andere veroorzaakt door een te lage talgvetproductie, door een beschadigde haarstructuur of door temperatuursinvloeden. Ook de leeftijd is van invloed op droog haar. De talgvetproductie, die hormonaal gestuurd wordt, kunnen we nauwelijks beïnvloeden. Haarstijl, soort shampoo, wasfrequentie, dieet, enz. spelen geen rol bij het van nature vet worden van het haar. Wel kan men droog haar zo goed mogelijk verzorgen.

*Tips:* 
• Was je haar niet met heet water, dat maakt het extra kwetsbaar. Lauw of lauwwarm water is beter.
• Gebruik een aangepaste shampoo én conditioner.
• Masseer de shampoo met je vingertoppen in het haar , wrijf de shampoo er niet in. Pas op met je nagels, ze kunnen je haar beschadigen bij te krachtige bewegingen.
• Dep nat haar voorzichtig droog, want het breekt snel. Wikkel een handdoek rond je hoofd die het vocht absorbeert. Pas als je haar handdoekdroog is, mag je het voorzichtig kammen met een grove kam. Nat haar mag je nooit borstelen. 
Droog je haar voorzichtig, als je het niet zo kan laten drogen. Gebruik de föhn op de laagste stand en houd hem niet te dicht tegen de hoofdhuid.

(bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Tips tegen statisch haar* 

Nogal wat mensen hebben ’s winters last van statisch haar. De koude; droge buitenlucht en de relatief lage luchtvochtigheid in een verwarmde ruimte, dragen ertoe bij dat dit probleem vooral ’s winters optreedt. Vooral mensen met licht en droog haar hebben daarvan last.


*Kammen*
Gebruik geen plastic of metalen borstel of, maar een borstel van natuurhaar (zoals varkenshaar) en een kam van hout, hoorn of bot. 
Als je wat haarlak op je borstel of kam spuit voor je kamt, zal het haar minder snel statisch worden.


*Wax/haarcrème*
Een beetje wax of gel kan helpen om het haar in bedwang te houden. Ook een vette haarcrème of zelfs handcrème kan helpen om je weerbarstige haartooi tijdelijk in de plooi te brengen. 
Gebruik bij voorkeur geen haarproducten die alcohol bevatten. 
Gewoon met natte handen door de haren wrijven, brengt tijdelijk soelaas. 


*Je haar wassen*
Was je haar niet met heet water, maar gebruik lauwwarm water. Gebruik een aangepaste milde shampoo én conditioner tegen droog haar.
Dep nat haar voorzichtig droog. Gebruik bij voorkeur geen haardroger (fohn). Als je hem toch gebruikt, zet hem dan op de laagste stand en houd hem niet te dicht tegen de hoofdhuid. Over de effectiviteit van haardrogers met een zogenaamde ionengenerator die lucht zouden omzetten in ionen, en daardoor statisch haar zouden voorkomen, bestaan grote twijfels. 


*Antistatische verzorgingsproducten*
Er bestaan antistatische shampoos en haarverzorgingsproducten met ingrediënten als aminenquats of kationisch polymeer die het haar positief zouden laden. Over de effectiviteit hiervan is echter weinig bekend.


*Antistatisch doekjes*
Het zou helpen om met een antistatisch doekje zachtjes over je haar te wrijven. 


*Muts*
Mutsen en hoeden kunnen je haar statisch maken. Dat kan je voorkomen door er een beetje haarlak in te spuiten.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

